# Good luck to all



## purduegrad (Apr 13, 2007)

This april will be my second time taking the PE. This time i will concentrate on my units and try not to overthink the problems. Oh yeah and i just got out of the library and snagged five textbooks with good indexes. One for each section in the morning. Those theory or obscure look up questions are not going to frazzle me this time. (We'll see) I just wish everyone good luck and remember this test is not about difficult problems but about keeping your composure and being able to reason answers under pressure.


----------



## redrum (Apr 15, 2007)

good luck to you as well, this will be my 3rd...


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 16, 2007)

Good luck to all.

My anxiety can't get much higher than right now


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm not all that bad (right now).

Good luck to everyone! We get our lives back at the end of the week!!


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 17, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Good luck to all.
> My anxiety can't get much higher than right now


I feel the same way. I was in a meeting yesterday and had absolutely no patience with one of our Project Managers. I know I have been a little on edge the last couple of days and am really ready to get this test behind me! At least the weather forecast here in Jersey for Friday is 55 and Partly cloudy.... doesn't look like I will have to bag my milk crates up to keep them dry!

-Ray


----------



## GTScott (Apr 17, 2007)

I will be sending you guys smart thoughts as Friday approaches. Best of luck in your last minute preparation! Don't forget to take some time and relax prior to the test (I know, it is not really possible).


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2007)

Dont work Thursday!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 17, 2007)

Good luck folks. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## FusionWhite (Apr 17, 2007)

Good luck everyone!!! If I can pass the FE it must mean hell has already frozen over so you probably have a decent chance of passing.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 17, 2007)

Or today and tomorrow, in my case....although I am not really sure how much reviewing I will be doing. Actually, I am going to the library to check out A Water Resources Engineering handbook as a backup...


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 17, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> Dont work Thursday!


That was my plan but a freakin' sanitary board that I am working for has called an emergency meeting. I'm doing WWTP upgrades for them and the DEP is busting all over them right now.

That's exactly what I want to deal with the day before. Bahstads.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am working a half day on Thursday... I figure I will get my projects in order, then go have a nice lunch, go home, pack my crates and hand truck in the car, play some mind-numbing video games, have dinner with my wife and son, and then go to bed early.

Good luck everyone!

-Ray


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 17, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> Dont work Thursday!


That is my plan, as long as work doesn't schedule a meeting on Thrusday that I told them not to.... told my boss if I am physically forced to be at the meeting I still may not be there mentally (its an interview to try to land a big project, not just a small meeting. Pretty important project to us and don't want the extra stress the day before the exam).


----------



## gatormech_e (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks for the well wishes. i am a bundle of nerves as well.

i'm working 1/2 day Thursday, then packing the car and heading to Miami. have a nice dinner, watch some television, and turn in early.

AND ATTACK THE EXAM ON FRIDAY.

please let me pass...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 17, 2007)

> i'm working 1/2 day Thursday, then packing the car and heading to Miami. have a nice dinner, watch some television, and turn in early.


That's what I did. Except you get Miami, and I got Montpelier. I think you got the better end of that one.


----------



## gatormech_e (Apr 17, 2007)

hi VT,

well, the fact that i am in FL means warm weather (generally), which made it tough to study when i would have preferred being at the beach. 

maybe reward yourself with a big trip after the exam! i plan to go SOMEWHERE after i get the results. maybe Vegas...


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 17, 2007)

I am leaving after the Thursday meeting to drive to Charleston to check into the hotel, then hopefully chill.


----------



## Tina (Apr 17, 2007)

Good luck to everybody !

I'm taking Wednesday and Thursday off work and plan on doing absolutely nothing stressful. I'll probably go to the gym, treat myself to a big ice cream afterwards and just relax. :brickwall:

Actually I'm really looking forward to Sunday because I'm going to have my life back !!!!!!!!! YEAHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!

lusone:


----------



## ingluis (Apr 18, 2007)

Good luck everyone!

I'm ready to unleash the fury on this darn exam!! lusone: :brickwall:


----------



## Frontier05 (Apr 18, 2007)

Good Luck Everyone!

I know about all the anxiety which takes away on sleep for many .... but always --------

Think PASS!!!


----------



## ccollet (Apr 18, 2007)

Good Luck to all.

2nd time taking it,

i studied less, but studied better.

looking through the sample exam and problems that i kinda remeber, i know i definitely overworked a couple

of them the 1st time i took the test, this time if the problem is taking too long, i will realize that i'm most likely

approaching it the wrong way

c


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 19, 2007)

I just watched the countdown clock go from 1 day, 0 hours, 0 minutes, 1 second click to 23 hours, 59 minutes, 59 seconds....

After I cut out of work around 11:30, I won't probably be by the board for a while. I want to thank everyone for their help, insight, input, and information. I am going into this exam knowing that I studied the best I could and am as prepared as I can possibly be. Pass or fail, I will leave the exam tomorrow afternoon knowing that I gave it all I had.

I hope that after I kick butt on this thing tomorrow, I will be able to help the fall examinees the way that you all helped me for this test.

I am psyched up for this thing! Just ask the guys in the office here that I gave some hell to yesterday. I am pumped, I am jacked, I am ready to rock! I am going to pass this damn thing!

Give 'em hell tomorrow everyone!

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Apr 19, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> I want to thank everyone for their help, insight, input, and information. I am going into this exam knowing that I studied the best I could and am as prepared as I can possibly be. Pass or fail, I will leave the exam tomorrow afternoon knowing that I gave it all I had.
> I hope that after I kick butt on this thing tomorrow, I will be able to help the fall examinees the way that you all helped me for this test.
> 
> I am psyched up for this thing! Just ask the guys in the office here that I gave some hell to yesterday. I am pumped, I am jacked, I am ready to rock! I am going to pass this damn thing!
> ...


Well said, Ray. I second everything. To the guys on the board, thank you for all the help over the past four months. Almost feels like a team effort, and you guys will definitely be there in spirit...

ktulu


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 19, 2007)

I am with you Ray &amp; ktulu, I feel I am ready to go in and kick this test square in the nuts, twice (morning and afternoon). Right before the FE I was in a state of panic, did not want to repeat that this time around. I put in a much larger effort of prepartion for this exam.

Thanks for everyone on this board for the advise and encourgement over the past 7 months since I found this board (everyone seems so much more positive than on some other board... if you know what I mean).

Good luck to everyone out there taking it tomorrow (or the FE on Satruday).


----------



## Fudgey (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's a sneak peak at a transpo question, Fudgey style.







Good luck and eat a good lunch there to keep sharp in the afternoon


----------

